
Plague Inc. Removed from the App Store in China - parliament32
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/02/27/plague-inc-removed-from-apple-app-store-in-china.html
======
pyuser583
Lol I’ve been binge playing it as corona virus. I lost a lot of skill on that
game. Having trouble making it past bacteria level.

